# GOLIATH LEADER - Voyage V14-GOLLEA: 15-Sep-2009 Departure



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been scheduled for the Goliath Leader, departing Bremerhaven on 09/15/2009. Scheduled to arrive in California almost four weeks later.










Ship is in the English Channel now.










Position tracking here.

Information here.

It seems to be an NYK ship, but NYK's website doesn't show any record of a "Goliath Leader". They do show this ship with the same schedule:










Anyone else on the same voyage?


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

The Goliath Leader should be in the middle of the Atlantic now - en route to Baltimore before eventually makings its way to California.

In Bremerhaven on 09/15:









The Harms website now finally lists a Bill of Lading number, but that does not provide any functionality on the NYK website. (The vessel is listed as NYK - but doesn't even show up on their site)

The BMW website still shows "Awaiting Transport", while the 800 number states that it is "En Route".

More tracking info should become available when it enter port in Baltimore on the night of 09/25.


----------



## pebblebeachguy (May 17, 2007)

*I'm On Board With You*

Waited for my 550i about 2 years ago after a Euro Delivery. Now my new Porsche is on the same vessel as yours, the "Goliath Leader". The Porsche was not a Euro Delivery but I have had it on order for a while so I'm anxious to get it. I will be picking it up from a dealer near the Baltimore port as soon as they can process it. It shows to be in port late on Friday night.

All the best on your re-delivery!


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

pebblebeachguy said:


> Waited for my 550i about 2 years ago after a Euro Delivery. Now my new Porsche is on the same vessel as yours, the "Goliath Leader". The Porsche was not a Euro Delivery but I have had it on order for a while so I'm anxious to get it. I will be picking it up from a dealer near the Baltimore port as soon as they can process it. It shows to be in port late on Friday night.
> 
> All the best on your re-delivery!


Glad to have some company. What kind of Porshe?


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

looks like I just missed the Goliath Leader. I'm on the Guardian Leader that's not departing until 9/29.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

I emailed my CA a few days ago to verify that it was indeed put on the Goliath Leader... since the Harms site wasn't updated with a Bill of Lading confirmation until 5 days later.

This is the response he got from BMWNA ED:



> We have not received shipping information for this vehicle yet. The inland transportation from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Paris</st1:City> to <st1:City w:st="on"><ST1Bremerhaven</ST1lace</st1:City> can take up to 10 days. It then requires German customs clearance and only then can it be scheduled on the next "available vessel."


Two things:
I find it stange that I had more information than both my CA and BMWNA ED. While neither of them could find any information - I had already been assigned a ship and knew when the car would arrive stateside.
Her statement is most likely not accurate... since I was scheduled on the Goliath Leader within 30 hours of drop-off. I doubt the car was trucked from Paris to Bremerhaven and cleared German customs in 30 hours.
A more likely scenario is that it was assigned to a ship as soon as it was ready to be loaded on the truck in Paris. Just a guess.


----------



## MagicJack (Sep 25, 2009)

*boat*

Goliath Leader. There's updated tracking information. Its off the coast of virginia.

I am excited to have an E550 on board headed my way. 
I was told the ship drop off would be in Jacksonville, FL.

I am inspired to have my next car be a ED.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Fantastic. We're turning out to be an eclectic bunch on board.

One of the tracking sites I'm using still shows old data, and another is timing out this morning. According to this site it should make port tonight at 10PM:
http://www.portarrivals.com/vsl.asp?item=308369000

What site are you using MajicJack?


----------



## MagicJack (Sep 25, 2009)

*goliath leader*

Try this:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=308369000

click on long/lat and you'll get to the following which shows the location on a map:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...8369000&zoom=10&olddate=9/25/2009 11:56:32 AM


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

MagicJack said:


> Try this:
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=308369000
> 
> click on long/lat and you'll get to the following which shows the location on a map:
> ...


Got it... thanks! I was on the same site... but looking at a different page:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/datasheet.aspx?datasource=ITINERARIES&MMSI=308369000


----------



## Mikeee (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you guys get your cars? My 2010 535 is currently on the Goliath Leader. I know it was scheduled to hit the Panama Canal yesterday, and is supposed to get to the California port on the 11th. We checked the live webcams at the Gantun Port, Panama Canal several times yesterday but never saw it. And none of the vessel-tracking sites I see have any information more current that 3 days ago. Just curious as to its whereabouts.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

Man. You poor soles having to wait all the way for a California port. Bad enough having to wait for New Jersey. You should have requested transport via Air Force One from Copenhagen a few days ago. It would have made the trip more productive and as tax payers for that flight you would have gotten more benefit. Hope the journey finishes soon. Enjoy the new rides.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Yup... still waiting. It shows an expected arrival in Port Huename on Oct 11 on the HARMS site, but the Port's own website shows Oct 12. It must be making a stop somewhere inbetween the Canal and LA (maybe San Diego?) since other ships seem to do that distance in 2 days less time.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Just pulled in to Port in California a few hours ago... I wanted to drive up and see if I could take a look at the activity in person but unfortunately I won't have time today.


----------



## Mikeee (Feb 18, 2007)

hayden said:


> Just pulled in to Port in California a few hours ago... I wanted to drive up and see if I could take a look at the activity in person but unfortunately I won't have time today.


Hayden, did you make it up today? My car is on the same boat. I am curious how long it takes to get loaded onto a truck and shipped here to Phoenix Arizona. Anybody know?


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Mikeee said:


> Hayden, did you make it up today? My car is on the same boat. I am curious how long it takes to get loaded onto a truck and shipped here to Phoenix Arizona. Anybody know?


Didn't get a chance to try and see the boat. It left port and was in Long Beach today...

My CA told me to count on two weeks... I imagine you would only be a day or two more than that.


----------



## SimiClyde (Aug 28, 2009)

hayden said:


> Didn't get a chance to try and see the boat. It left port and was in Long Beach today...
> 
> My CA told me to count on two weeks... I imagine you would only be a day or two more than that.


Last month's batch of ED cars seemed to take about 8-10 days, from offload, to being ready for delivery at the dealer.


----------



## Mikeee (Feb 18, 2007)

Within my BMW online account, it says my car is at the stage "At preparation center." Anybody know what that means? Where is this preparation center and what is happening there?


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

THE VPC (preparation center) is in Port Hueneme. Once there the car gets it's coating removed (applied before transit for protection) and checked and tweeked for final delivery. My car was off loaded on a Saturday and at my dealer on SF Bay Area 5 days later. You're almost there...


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Mikeee said:


> Within my BMW online account, it says my car is at the stage "At preparation center." Anybody know what that means? Where is this preparation center and what is happening there?


http://www.bmwblog.com/2006/12/22/d...your-car-after-it’s-shipped-from-the-factory/


----------

